Ask HN: Are there actually any good PaaS solutions for Kubernetes? - yashzaveri
======
boilerupnc
IBM Cloud Foundry Enterprise Edition [1] "IBM Cloud Foundry Enterprise
Environment uniquely unites two powerhouse open-source projects: Cloud Foundry
and Kubernetes. The enthusiastic adoption of Kubernetes in the cloud market
merited a closer look at how customers could leverage both platforms (one
focused on applications and the other focused on containers as the primary
units of business function) to build coherent cloud solutions."

Eirini [2] "Run Cloud Foundry Applications in Kubernetes"

IBM Cloud Private (self-managed K8s) CFEE [3] "Cloud Foundry Enterprise
Environment platform brings the same level of application capability that you
experience in IBM Cloud and IBM Cloud Dedicated to your data center. It runs
directly on IBM® Cloud Private by using Kubernetes containers."

[Disclosure: I'm an IBMer and CF Enthusiast]

[1] . [https://www.ibm.com/blogs/bluemix/2018/10/ibm-cloud-
foundry-...](https://www.ibm.com/blogs/bluemix/2018/10/ibm-cloud-foundry-
enterprise-environment-ga/)

[2] . [https://www.cloudfoundry.org/project-
eirini/](https://www.cloudfoundry.org/project-eirini/)

[3] .
[https://www.ibm.com/support/knowledgecenter/en/SSBS6K_3.1.2/...](https://www.ibm.com/support/knowledgecenter/en/SSBS6K_3.1.2/cloud_foundry/tech_preview/cfee_overview.html)

~~~
yashzaveri
Great, thank you for the insight!

------
oaf357
I've started kicking the tires on DigitalOcean's Kubernetes offering.
Surprisingly, it's the one I feel most comfortable with. They've made getting
the cluster up and running then getting out of your way a thing and I
appreciate it. It's Kubernetes without the weird cloud intracacies that make
them well clouds. It's in limited preview but, if I'm kicking tires on it it
can't be too far from GA. Also, in talking with some of the team members I
appreciate their approach and challenges.

[https://www.digitalocean.com/products/kubernetes/](https://www.digitalocean.com/products/kubernetes/)

~~~
yashzaveri
Thanks!

------
verdverm
GKE

